# anyone studying yet??



## wimp (Sep 19, 2007)

while looking at the topics in this forum I realized that there are not many specific questions about practice problems or questions about subject matter. Is everyone studying yet for the test in October?

wimp :reading:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 19, 2007)

I am, but its kinda slow going for me. I wish there were more study questions that are like the NCEES ones. The ones in the MERM companion are pretty lengthy.


----------



## wimp (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I am, but its kinda slow going for me. I wish there were more study questions that are like the NCEES ones. The ones in the MERM companion are pretty lengthy.


I am spending quite a bit of time reviewing, but can't help spending a lot of time on the same old stuff! I failed the Strl-1 exam last go around, but did not feel like I was ill prepared. I have been studying for the Oct exam and feel the same feeling.


----------



## jascia1919 (Sep 22, 2007)

I am trying to speed up. kind of inefficient. I just started to read the AASHTO code in detail.

I am preparing for SEII (Bridge) in October.


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 21, 2007)

wimp said:


> I am spending quite a bit of time reviewing, but can't help spending a lot of time on the same old stuff! I failed the Strl-1 exam last go around, but did not feel like I was ill prepared. I have been studying for the Oct exam and feel the same feeling.


wimp,

Newbie here who has been lurking a while and seen your posts. I'll take STR 1 for the first time on Friday.

I feel like I probably haven't studied enough, but right now I am cycling between confidence and panic.

I rely heavily on the SERM, 6 minute solutions, and the NCEES sample questions. I bought the NCEES questions first a while ago, and probably became over confident since it seemed like I could do half of them in my head. Once I started using the six minute solutions, I became more worried although I tell myself there's no way the questions can be that in-depth.

My advantages are that I have always been a very good test taker, and consider myself to be quite resourceful in that I will be able to remember where to find a similar sample question to something on the exam - however, that should be a desired trait of most engineers and I start thinking why is the pass rate so low!

So, since you took it in April,a couple of questions if you don't mind:

Are the NCEES sample questions even close to what you see on the exam? Why did you fail? Lack of knowledge in certain areas? Forgot to bring the IBC? Did the NCEES evaluation of your performance contribute anything to your understanding of why you failed?

TIA and good luck.


----------



## al***vj (Jun 10, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice. That's the key.


----------

